# Carrington???



## H6nry (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer. I'm planning my third trip out for N.D. pheasant (great times). We apparently have a chance to access some land near the Carrington area. It seems a little north/east from what I've heard, but what do I know? Any advice?

Thanks.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Unless I'm missing something, I'd say Carrington is a little out of the pheasant belt...more like duck hunting.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

I live in the extreme S.E. part of the state. Pheasants should be great this year. Probably the best in this area that I can remember. I have talked with a lot of railroad workers who were working here this summer and thier reports were LOTS of birds.Its gonna be a good one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

I live about 30 miles from Carrington and field hunters right. More ducks than pheasants. We have a few here but not enough. The winters this far north are to hard on them to survive. We always travel south to get into the best pheasant hunting. I'm not saying you won't see any around the Carrington area, But we have done alot of grouse hunting (with dogs) up here and rarely ever see a pheasant. Hope this helps. Good luck wherever you decide to go !!! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Yup, pretty hit and miss around there.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Well, if you want to look at the glass 1/10th full rather than 9/10ths empty, don't think you'll run into a lot of pheasant hunter pressure in those parts. :wink:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Actually, I enjy some of those trips where you can get a mixed bag. If you get your ducks/geese early then head west and look for pheasants, or the other way around. You will have to travel a ways to get to "good pheasant country"!!


----------



## Ken C (Nov 6, 2003)

Curty, how is the water conditions in the S.E. this year. From what I have heard it's about the same as last year.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I've scared pheasants at my grandpas farm east of Carrington, and my aunts farm 20 miles west is packed with them this year. Go where you can and see whats happens. You might be surprised. :beer:


----------

